# Sunday - Amberjack



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Went out sunday 12/23 with my wife and stepson. He is visiting from Virginia. Left the pass around 8 a.m. headed to some bridge rubble to catch some bait- rubies. Went to a wreck about 25 miles out and the Aj were hungry. Caught our 3 fish limit in about 15 minutes. Wanted to stay out and do some catch and release and even caught one jigging- my first. We never saw the sun come out all day but the water was very calm.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, jigging is where it's at.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

wtg & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good, solid jacks, can't wait to tangle with one myself.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I love the feeling once you hook up on a fish jigging that's all I've been doing lately


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

good job! NICE BOAT!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice, love fooling fish into biting a piece of lead!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice jacks! and nice ride!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am only two weeks,from being back on the water there reports have me drooling, good job


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Joe,

Sounds like a good trip. We need to get together and get out there sometime soon.

Fletch


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice jacks, water does look nice!


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

good looking fish. Over the past couple of years, that has become my favorite way to fish. We do better do a lot of days with a jig versus live bait.


----------

